# Foam earplugs



## Fenoxielo (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello all,

Does anyone know what type of store I could go to for disposable, foam earplugs? Is that the sort of thing a farmacia might carry?

Thanks!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes - ask for _tapones reusables para los oidos_
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tapón_para_los_oídos


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Or any motorbike shop as these are used by a good many bikers.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Or shooting supply shop.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Or buy a make-up sponge and some nail scissors.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Fenoxielo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Does anyone know what type of store I could go to for disposable, foam earplugs? Is that the sort of thing a farmacia might carry?
> 
> Thanks!


Got ours in Mercadona - looking forward to using them again - it will soon be fiesta season.......................................................


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes - ask for _tapones reusables para los oidos_
> Tapón para los oídos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Don't want to be pedantic, but as we're trying to help this person out...
reusable I think doesn't exist
reusable = reutilizable
disposable = usar y tirar/ desechable


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Don't want to be pedantic, but as we're trying to help this person out...
> reusable I think doesn't exist
> reusable = reutilizable
> disposable = usar y tirar/ desechable


Yes, those shown in the wiki link ( picture top right ) are Tapones desechables, most ferreterias or industrial suppliers sell them.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Don't want to be pedantic, but as we're trying to help this person out...
> reusable I think doesn't exist
> reusable = reutilizable
> disposable = usar y tirar/ desechable


Quote from the link I posted:

"Los hay desechables (de un solo uso) o reusables. Son típicos los de espuma amarilla, desechables, y muy baratos. Se pueden comprar en farmacias en paquetes individuales, con 2 tapones por paquete."

That might be American Spanish though I guess? Sorry OP if so.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Quote from the link I posted:
> 
> "Los hay desechables (de un solo uso) o reusables. Son típicos los de espuma amarilla, desechables, y muy baratos. Se pueden comprar en farmacias en paquetes individuales, con 2 tapones por paquete."
> 
> That might be American Spanish though I guess? Sorry OP if so.


Well, if it's written down on the site it obviously exists, so I apologise. However, before I wrote the post I thoght I'd better just check, so I looked up "reusable" in my massive Oxford dictionary and it wasn't there! So perhaps it's South American as you say. 
Anyway the important thing is you can get the earplugs without too many problems here, especially in summer when the pools are open. 
Sorry to OP - didn't want to get caught up in language issues.


----------

